
Ask HN: Anyone looking for a cofounder? - alc90
If you&#x27;re looking for a co-founder please share your project and the what you&#x27;re looking for ;)
======
cnkk
[http://dilbert.com/strip/2015-09-11](http://dilbert.com/strip/2015-09-11)

------
malux85
Yes - I am a technical founder, I have two products: One is a mass media
monitoring startup, and the other is a deep learning startup that trades forex
(ramen profitable)

Both products are finished, and in production, but I have zero selling skills.

I'm in London. Looking for someone to help me develop the products further.

~~~
hderms
Do you mind recommending which forex api you use? I've been interested in
experimenting but it's hard to make the jump.

~~~
malux85
Oanda

------
kfk
Not exactly looking for a cofounder, but I am working on few Tableau centric
ideas. One that I will launch soon is a Tableau community to consolidate and
curate content. Two maybe a Tableau service (a la wpcurve). I might be going
against the trend here, but technically speaking I am good, what I need is
people with connections/knowledge of the industry, especially for kicking off
the community thing.

~~~
tixocloud
I'm interested in knowing more about your plans. I've got good connections in
the industry and have also worked and taught Tableau. I've got a technical
background but also studied business as well and have been doing customer
development trying to build my own startup.

~~~
kfk
Sure, can you email me? Email address is in the contact info here on HN.

------
atmosx
Literally everyone I know in real life who has _an app idea_.

They are looking for a technical co-founder, full-stack developer which can
implement their ideas into reality! They'll do the brainstorming " _Hey, why
don 't we add a Like button?_" as long as someone else handles the
implementation, with all the nasty details.

UPDATE: @cnkk beat me into it! :-)

------
pcx
Hi,

I am software dev with strong experience in full stack web dev and devops. I
have a broad set of skills as a tech guy with experience in multiple prog
languages. I have mostly done web development(backend and frontend) and devops
in 4.5 yrs of professional life.

I am currently looking to startup. I have some ideas I am trying to validate.
But I am fine with something the other cofounder might have come up with. I am
interested in connecting with both tech and nontech folks. I am based out of
India, you can drop me a mail at hi[at]pcx[dot]io or DM me at
[https://twitter.com/pcx66](https://twitter.com/pcx66) to get in touch.

I strongly believe cofounders should have known each other for a while
already. But I am ready to be proven wrong.

Cheers

/pcx

~~~
geeky13
What about a non tech Co-founder?

------
starik36
Not looking for a co-founder for a business idea, but a partner for a hobby
project this summer. Someone who knows hardware. I can do the
software/firmware. I want to build a simple internet enabled on/off toggle.

Preferably looking for someone in Southern California.

~~~
CarolineW
Similar to these?

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ip+remote+power+switch](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ip+remote+power+switch)

~~~
starik36
Kind of, but a bit more elegant and much more general in nature.

The idea is to put this device between the electricity outlet and whatever
device. I could then go to a website and toggle the electricity switch.

~~~
ColinWright
Like this:
[http://www.controlbyweb.com/webswitch/](http://www.controlbyweb.com/webswitch/)

Or this:
[http://digidave.co.uk/jshop/section.php?xSec=22](http://digidave.co.uk/jshop/section.php?xSec=22)

(Linked from the search given above).

These things exist, and while that is of itself no reason for you not to do it
out of interest, I just wondered if you were aware. We've used versions of
these for some time.

------
twiss
Airborn OS ([https://www.airbornos.com/](https://www.airbornos.com/)) - A
secure alternative to Google Docs. Has been in development for 1.5 years.

Looking for a cofounder to help with marketing. Email here:
[https://github.com/twiss](https://github.com/twiss)

~~~
TheLML
OS makes it sound like it's a whole operating system, instead of an office
suite.

edit: after playing with the demo it does have more of an OS feeling and no
google docs replacement feeling

~~~
twiss
Yeah, Airborn OS is supposed to be a whole operating system, but it has the
classic problem of having not enough apps. But, apps written for Firefox OS
can run on it, which in turn are not much more than normal web apps.

------
beeboop
Yes. Web developer here looking for someone with a B2B idea they are confident
they can sell to a niche market. Prefer no social media related or physical
products. Can PM me on reddit if you want to get in touch:
[https://reddit.com/u/beeboopp](https://reddit.com/u/beeboopp)

~~~
CarolineW

      > Can PM me on reddit if
      > you want to get in touch:
    

Unless, of course, I'm not registered on Reddit, and have no interest in being
so.

 _Edit: OK, I really don 't know why I'm being down-voted, and I guess I don't
care. Let me just add, if ever you're interested in connecting with people and
getting work, making it easy to contact you is probably a good idea. Only
giving someone the option of being or getting registered on Reddit and
insisting that you are contacted via that is unnecessarily limiting your
options._

 _On the other hand, if you deliberately and specifically want to filter out
people who aren 't registered on some service, then fine. In this case,
though, this is a web developer looking for someone with an idea. It seems
unlikely to me that applying a technical filter is a good idea._

 _I would have thought that was all obvious, but I guess it isn 't. Maybe
that's why I'm getting down-voted. Regardless, good luck._

~~~
atmosx
Do be honest, for someone who is interesting in pursuing an idea with a given
individual, creating a reddit account shouldn't represent a barrier. If it
does, no problem, it wouldn't have been a good match anyway.

~~~
CarolineW
Except the person here is a technical person looking for a potentially non-
technical person. You might over-estimate the willingness of non-technical
people to go to yet another site to create yet another account.

~~~
a_small_island
Creating a reddit account takes less than 10 seconds, I just tested it.

~~~
CarolineW
It's not the creating of the account. It's then _having_ the account. Some
people - me included - have account fatigue, and my heart sinks every time I
need to create Yet. Another. Bloody. Account.

Seriously.

Having an account is like owning stuff. Buying it is trivial, then you have to
store it, and you end up asking yourself - will I ever use this again? There
is an on-going mental costs to having things, and accounts on services come
into this category.

Not everyone will agree with me. Fine. But please take a moment to try to
appreciate an alternate point of view.

~~~
a_small_island
Use it once to contact the guy and forget about it.

You don't have to become a reddit power user...

------
wusatiuk
Looking for a technical Co-Founder

The product is a simple SaaS solution, which is already (slightly profitable)
up and running with really just a few paying customers. I have developed the
MVP with a freelancer and lost him on the way, as he changed his focus and
went back to a fulltime job.

The service itself is a multi-million $ business in US, with currently only
two competitors in Europe. One competitor is massively pumped with VC, but is
technically not able to deliver what clients are looking for. The other
competitor is only operating in two countries. So there is more than enough
space for a third player on that market. ;)

Needed skills:

\- Javascript/jQuery/AngularJS & Node.js

\- Great communication skills both written and verbal

\- experience with tracking / web analytics would be a plus

If you are interested, but need some income from the first day, we can also
talk about hourly / project-based payment. Just ping me, if you are
interested.

------
crb002
Looking to monetize a suite of AWS Lambda functions. Licensing code to larger
orgs, and as a service. More focus on algos with high CPU/IO ratio, but no
problem with S3 file transforms etc.

Just myself and a marketing/sales guy. Need a second technical cofounder with
complementary interests. The Page to my Brin.

~~~
crb002
[https://twitter.com/lambdamart](https://twitter.com/lambdamart) Also have the
LambdaMart.com domain purchased. If you need some AWS Lambda functions give us
a holler. We can do C/C++/Haskell/Bash in addition to the officially supported
SDKs. Skunkworks project on hot booting Ruby VMs so they don't twiddle for a
few seconds parsing your script. Also a skunkworks project on using Lambdas as
data stores for complex static data structures.

------
cuchoi
I am looking a technical co-founder to join me in a non-for-profit idea for a
startup. I have technical skills, but it is not my strongest skill.

I want to do a CRM but for beneficiaries of social programs implemented by
NGOs, Government, International Organizations or companies doing CSR. These
organizations hardly do any monitoring of their programs, and this tool would
help them achieve it by creating processes. This would allow them to follow-up
a person and their indicators, to set-up reminders, and so on.

I would like to mix this with ML, in order to help them figure out which
beneficiaries are more likely to benefit from their program (before enrolling
them), and which one are more likely to drop-off their program.

My background: CS, work experience at povertyactionlab.org, and now accepted
to an MPA at an Ivy League.

~~~
notduncansmith
I can't work on it for free, but at a minimal Bay Area developer salary equity
I'd be down to discuss it. Are you planning on fundraising? You mentioned your
CS background - I hope this doesn't sound accusatory, but you haven't let on
much about what you bring to the table as a non-technical founder and most
would probably want to hear that as well.

------
AquiGorka
I'm developing html5 games where people play using their smartphones:
[http://puppets.life](http://puppets.life) Looking to get my MVP out (there
are a few demos and PoC in the website). The MvP will feature a game of duels
with foosball type of penalty kicking. Looking to position this as both B2B
and B2C. Only two people in the team right now - one dev, one b2b account exec
- looking for anyone who gets exited about this and wants in. Gorka @
AquiGorka

------
jorgemf
Product: AppHunt [http://apphunt.livae.com](http://apphunt.livae.com) It helps
android early adopters to find new apps and also it helps developers to
promote their apps. It has been developed for more than a year and shows good
traction.

I am looking a couple of co-founders:

\- Someone with experience in iOS to build the same thing for iPhones (backend
already supports more than one platform)

\- Front end/Back end developer to help me to create the B2B business: a
payment platform and an adv network

About me: CS engineer, PhD in AI, MBA, 3 years android developer in startups,
1 year data scientist

------
ColinWright
Not a co-founder, but certainly a web front-end programmer required:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11634804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11634804)

Initially a short term paid project, but this has the potential to become a
long-term project. It's never going to be a unicorn, though, so if unicorns
are all you're interesting in, this isn't for you, except potentially to mark
time and add to your portfolio.

But if you're interested in a small, paid project, feel free to contact me to
chat about what might be done.

~~~
listofthings
Hey, I'd love to hear more. What email can I reach you at?

~~~
ColinWright
TopicsInMaths_HN (at) solipsys (dot) co (dot) uk

I've put that address on my spam white-list, and it will remain so until I
start getting spam to it.

------
andrewmb
Looking for a software engineering cofounder.

I'm working on a project automating tasks around physical product development,
and eventually leading into a SaaS/platform with some intelligence to take
advantage of new directions in digital manufacturing. I have a feature roadmap
and connections to some early users for sales/testing, but my background is
not software engineering (MechE, manufacturing, and some EE/embedded systems).
Currently I'm evaluating freelancers to get an MVP built since I have a small
amount of money to work with.

~~~
pcx
Hi Andrew,

This sounds interesting. Can you please provide your contact details, or drop
me an email at hi[at]pcx[dot]io.

You can find my posting here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659747)

Thanks

/pcx

------
sharemywin
Been thinking about a knock off Amazon Alexa type device. Where you register
names and it passes the query/command off to a webs service. The management
would be at a website.

So, you might say "George, what time is it? and the device looks and see to
pass "what time is it" to
"[http://www.myservice.com/parse?q={text}"](http://www.myservice.com/parse?q={text}")
and the response is mapped back to the devices response.

------
deftnerd
I'm almost done building a "bundle" sales platform and secured two targeted
domains, but I need a cofounder who is good at marketing and sales, as well as
sourcing the products to include in bundles.

First site is employmentbundle.com, which will focus on eBooks and SaaS
services to help job seekers. The other is entrepreneurbundle.com, which will
focus on entrepreneurs and "micro-preneurs".

------
DeonPenny
Hi, I am looking for a BizDev Cofounder.

I need someone to reach out to various banks and credit union for information,
help create marking campaign, and just generally help with figuring out the
different risk scenarios.

My company name is Penny Platform. We are a white-label mobile platform for
banking.

We work the same way Android works for OEMs. And in this case, we'd be Google,
and we are selling to Banks who will be like the OEMs.

If you are interested and are in the bay area. Message me at
deon@giveapenny.co.

------
tixocloud
Looking to see if there's anyone interested in working together on building
smarter marketing automation software:
[http://orchestrahq.com](http://orchestrahq.com)

I'm looking for someone with good machine learning skills to build basically a
marketing/customer interaction assistant for small businesses.

My background is both technical and business - did customer development, built
the MVP and validating idea.

------
tootie
There needs to be some sort of Tinder for co-founders. There's so many people
interested and so many terrible opportunities to scare people off.

~~~
geeky13
Agreed there should be actually a tinder in a quora like interface.

------
dkeixm
I am building machine learning algorithm for predicting right investor for a
startup. I have lot of data collected for this project, to give a sense I have
scrapped all the investor profiles ever existed and managed to get their email
address. I've been developer since 15(ruby, rails, python, angularjs). If you
have business experience or did your MBA hit me up; dkeixm@gmail.com

------
haidrali
Yes I am looking for a cofounder. I am with technical background and looking a
cofounder with online digital marketing experience. I have product in
development, its a platform as service(auto deployment ) something very
similar to could66 and heroic. interested please tweet me at @alihaider907

Cheers

------
notduncansmith
I'm a technical co-founder looking for someone who can fundraise and ideally
with bizdev/growth/finance skills and knowledge. I'm working on an MVP and
have the product roadmap and go-to-market pretty much mapped out. Making
digital privacy profitable and sexy.

------
kevinyun
I'm a UX+UI designer with experience in early stage startups and marketing,
looking to partner up with someone who wants to launch SaaS products :)

------
imakesoft
I'm a UI/UX designer with a "strong" technical background. I could team up
with an excellent developer who needs help with design. ;)

~~~
rabidrat
I'm not looking for a co-founder, but could really use someone like you as a
project partner. And I have a pretty interesting project right now.

------
geeky13
Looking to build a more advance version of zocdoc and a new out of the class
business model. Need a technical co-founder for it.

------
rowntreerob
developer based in san francisco needs co-founder ( product person )... on
founderdating :
[http://members.founderdating.com/profile/108246](http://members.founderdating.com/profile/108246)
app page : www.yayatv.tv tldr on product : www.yayatv.tv/funded.html

